# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  برنامج الا صلاتي تنزيل تحميل برنامج الا صلاتي Ela-Salaty

## mohamed73

برنامج الا صلاتي تنزيل تحميل برنامج الا صلاتي Ela-Salaty
تنزيل تحميل برنامج التذكير بمواعيد الصلاة إلا صلاتي إلى صلاتي إِلَى صَلَاتِي برنامج يساعدك على تذكر أوقات الصلاة وعلى ذكر الله  
كم  من مرة جلست أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر تعمل و نسيت الصلاة؟, كم مرة تذكر الله و  أنت تعمل أو تلعب على جهازك؟, إن للصلاة شأن عظيم و ذكر الله ايضاً. فاحرص  على أداء صلاتك مع الجماعة واحرص كل الحرص على ذكر الله.   تحميل الا  صلاتي للجوال - تحميل برنامج الا صلاتي - تحميل برنامج الا صلاتى 2010 -  برنامج الا صلاتى 2010 - تحميل برنامج الا صلاتي مجانا - تحميل برنامج الا  صلاتي للجوال - تحميل برنامج تذكير الصلاة - تحميل برنامج الا صلاتى -  تنزيل برنامج الا صلاتي - تحميل برنامج الا صلاتي مباشرة         تنزيل برنامج الا صلاتي تنزيل تحميل برنامج الا صلاتي Ela-Salaty
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abde rahim

Merci frère Mohammed sur ce merveilleux logiciel

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## sheref

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## نواف القحطاني

بارك الله فيك اخي   
بصر الله بك اخوانك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## nszizou

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## nooker

شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## max_11

دُمتَ بِهذآ الع ـطآء أإلمستَمـرٍ 
يُسع ـدنى أإلـرٍد على مـوٍأإضيعكًـ 
وٍأإألتلـذذ بِمـآ قرٍأإتْ وٍشآهـدتْ 
تـقبلـ خ ـآلص إحترامي

----------


## alhojile

جزاك الله خير

----------

